# Snakes of Southeast Texas



## fishseeker

These snakes are all common to Southeast Texas. They were caught by my son in the Marsh at the North end of Trinity Bay. Maybe it will help some identify the poisonous ones. The first one is a juvenile Western Cottonmouth (Venomous), the 2nd is a Gulf Coast Ribbon Snake (Non-venomous), the 3rd one is a Texas Rat Snake (Non-venomous) commonly called a Chicken Snake. The 4th one is a Diamondback water snake (non-venomous), 5th is a Mud Snake (non-venomous), 6th is an adult Cottonmouth (venomous). Just remeber, there are 4 types of poisonous snakes in our area. Learn those and the rest are harmless. I have more pics if there is interest in this post.


----------



## Bigwater

Those Mud snakes are hard to find. Nice looking Rat snake. Caught a five footer one time full of eggs. I have had several King Snakes come in and lay eggs. Prairie Kings and Speckled Kings.

Blackie


----------



## Freshwaterman

I would like to see more pics if you still have them available.
thanks,


----------



## bill

I would like to see some water snakes. There are some big ones where we go freshwater fishing. They will not come out of the water so I can get a good look but they will swim over to us and watch us, just off the bank, and they are big.


----------



## fishseeker

My son has photographed several other species since i posted them and i will get them on here as soon as i can get the internet to work at my house again.


----------



## Fishaholic

I found a snake this weekend that was an all tannish color. I dont know a lot about snakes does anyone know what kind this was?


----------



## Arlon

"yellow belly" water snake (my guess anyway) saved from a neighbors hot tub and returned to the wild last weekend. A very grumpy little snake that got a hold of my thumb in a moment of over confidence..


----------



## James Herman

*Hill Country River Snake*

There is a snake I see all the time in the Hill Country Rivers. It is about the only snake I can go find regularly. Active at night and can get ( seen 5-6 footers). I convinced myself it was a Harters snake one day while trying to identify. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



bill said:


> I would like to see some water snakes. There are some big ones where we go freshwater fishing. They will not come out of the water so I can get a good look but they will swim over to us and watch us, just off the bank, and they are big.


----------



## Cast_Till_it_MHz

Very cool pics, some of them don't too happy to smile.


----------



## WT427

I'd like to see some more pics of rat snakes. I've killed a few I think. In hindsight I would've let em go.


----------



## fishseeker

The 4th snake in the originol post is a Diamondback water snake, probably the most common water snake in Southeast Texas. In response to the post about Hill Country water snakes, I have floated the Frio for the last 28 years and the only water snake I have seen was a Diamondback water snake. The only difference was that in clear water the snake looks completely different in color. Almost white with the pattern being black. Somewhat like the difference in a Bass caught in clear water compared to one caught in muddy water.


----------



## fishseeker

Here are some other snakes that my son has photograghed since the first post.
Names in osder of pics are:
Broadbanded watersnake, Not poisonous
Speckled King Snake, not poisonous
Rough Green Snake, not poisonous
Juvenile Texas Rat Snake, not poisonous
Green Water Snake, not poisonous


----------



## FormerHR

We've got tile in our house similar to that the rough green snake is crawling on. When I saw that picture I got a mental picture of what would happen if the wife saw that in our house. I'd come home to a house full of broken tiles and a flat shovel standing against the wall. lol


----------



## Piggyperch

Hey, I was walking on my place in Chambers county yesterday evening taking some measurements with a peda-meter and counting steps. Its piney woods and hardwoods, a snake I have never seen before struck the bottom of my boot during mid-step. After the initial shock, I got close enough for a look and could tell it was poisinous (viper head). I killed it cuz of my little niece and nephew. Anyways neighbor down the road said it was a ground rattler. Is this the same as a pygmy rattler? Does anyone have pics. of a Texas ground rattler for a positive I.D. Sorry I didn't get any pics. I did not have a rattler. Light grey with black spots, about 15 inches. Thanks.


----------



## Bug_Power

Like This


----------



## Piggyperch

Yep, like that. Where did you get that pic? Kind of looks like rat snake with a viper head. I looked all over the net. and couldn't find a good pic. Does it have a rattler?


----------



## Fishaholic

That speckled king snake is cool looking thanks for the pics.


----------



## fishseeker

Hey *piggyperch*, In reference to the ground rattler. I think the name "ground rattler" is a nick name for two types of rattle snakes in this area. Neither is very common. The first is the one you mentioned which is the pigmy, the other is a Massasuaga Rattlesnake. Here is a pic of a juvenile Massasauga and the pics with a quarter in it are a Pigmy Rattler. I have also added 2 pics of a young Hognose at the bottom which have been mistaken for a "ground rattler" many times. They are much more common than are the other two pictured:


----------



## garrettryan

Yup However, A Hognose has never been known to bite a person. They will play dead, puff up like a cobra, but never bite. They actually make great pets, I had a few when I was younger, fed them toads. I use to wade through the bayous, and at one point had collected about 85 snakes in my parents garage as pets... I can tell you from experience that those yellow belly water snakes are one of the most aggressive non-venmous snakes, they will bite the snot out of you. and some blood too!


----------



## Bobby

Speckled King Snake.I was wondering what that snake was. We had lots of them here when I first moved here about 8 years ago. We have lots of cats now and never see one anymore.


----------

